# are cheap rods OK?



## samnc (May 1, 2008)

I fished alot as a kid, and only got into it around 4 years ago. I do pier fishing when I am on the coast.

For my rods, I buy the cheap wal-mart kind of rods, and when the rod breaks, runs out of line, etc... I just get a new rod for $15-25. Am I missing something by not having a good rod/reel, or is my disposable strategy OK? There is something nice about not having to worry about equipment, and I am OK with bad equipment, but I am just wondering if there is something I am missing with the better rods.

Also, what is the consensus of the artificial bloodworms? I had mixed results compared to the real stuff. Are you getting good results with the fake worms for the typical spot/croaker bottom fish?


----------



## seagrit (Mar 23, 2008)

The fish don't particularly care what kind of rod you use. If your catching fish and satisfied with your equipment.. then all is good


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

If you are not going to take care of your equipment and don't mind replacing it with something cheap when it breaks than you are fine. I prefer finer equipment but at the same time don't mind caring for it. I would rather have a nice set up that would last me a long time than have to replace it. When you get deeper into it you will definetly notice the feel and quality of fine equipment. You get what you pay for. As for the artificial bloodworms, I use the Fishbites and it work great for the species you mentioned. A lot easier to use, store and handle than live bloodworms and to me they work just as well as the real thing during the daytime.

John


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Fishbite bloodworms work very, very well. The only time I feel real bloodworms work better is when the water is very rough (and dirty). I've been outfished with the real ones a few times in those types of conditions when using Fishbites.

Never used the Gulp bloodworms. They look cool, though. 

I'm with Jlentz, I prefer to use quality tools. I have specific rods and reels for specific fish, conditions, tactics and baits.

But a tool is a tool. Whatever works for you is the best one.

Just wondering why you're throwing out your combos when you run out of line????


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

if your happy with what you got ,and what you catch stay with it ! As long as your happy thats all that matters!!!! tight lines...


----------



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

One of the best all around and strongest rods you can buy is an Ugly Stick. A 7' Ugly Stik combo from walmart will run around $30. They are backed by a 7 year warranty, at least the last one I got was, which proves the durability of the rod. Also they are pretty sensitive for feeling the fish. I use the 7 footer for the occasional pier and surf fishing and it is a great all around rod. 

P.S. When it runs out of line, don't throw it away. Take it to your local tackle shop and they'll put whatever line you want on it (I recommend 15lb test) for about $3.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

i will say that there are some really good buys in the cheapo section. walmart carries a rod from shakespear that is $12 and some change. by far the BEST deal ive found for an unltralight-light action rod (ive even landed a 3'+ cuda with one). as other rods, if your going to go cheap, go ugly stick, youve seen the comercials.

for reels im an abu fan. totally worth the extra money, just give your investment a little TLC. cardinal & 6501C3 = secks (i like to fish light, makes things fun)


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't abuse my rods but never babied them either. I don't know how they break etc for you. I have expensive ones and the wal mart type and as far as pier and surf fishing I really don't see a difference. Of course I never hooked into a 20lb + fish either. I have had good results with the fishbites. I have never had luck with gulp fishbites or gulp bloodworms or walmarts packaged squid or shrimp. My advice is fishbites on the pier when live bait isn't in your forte..:fishing:


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

It sounds like you are just dropping basic bottom rigs over the side. So what you are using should work just fine.

If you desire to learn the art of jigging for example then a upgraded rod and reel would be useful. That would be the next step for you, if I understand what you are doing correctly. Then a 7 foot rod in the 35-50 dollar range and a reel in the 50-150 range would be good to start.

I would also learn to re-spool the reels.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

For bottom fishing from piers you don't need much else, honestly. I love nice tackle and the new popular equipment, but I have several 7' med heavy Ugly Stik Spinning combos from WalMart and they work just fine. Caught a 3 foot shark on cut croaker on it just last week. 

But you do need to learn to respool your own reels. Buy a good quality line like Sufix Tritanium, get the 1/4 or 1 lb spool, and spool up. Ask how here, it's pretty easy and is much better than the cheap stuff that comes on it. Oil them often and replace when they wear out and you'll be just fine. 

There are times when you do need the expensive (or above average) stuff like surf fishing rods trying to do fancy casts wayyyyy on out there really far.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

When the time truly counts, and your heart is pounding with that fish of a lifetime, and you lose it to cheap equipment... you'll kick yourself.

When the money really counts, and your heart is pounding with that cc bill of a lifetime, because you spent it all on expensive equipment... you'll kick yourself..

Hehe, either way your going to kick yourself, might as well be catching fish!!

Atleast that's my mild attempt to rationalize my fishing addiction.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Steps of a new P&Ser*

If you hang around here very much you will realize you have to have something better, I fished with crap for years and years UNTIL I found P&S. I stepped up and bought a 10' 6" spinning rod and a Diawa Emcast Plus. I loved it for about 3 months until I needed more distance to reach the fish I was not catching.

I need a conventional reel. So a Tica 10' and a Penn 525mag. It was great for about 6 months until I needed a louder clicker and more line capacity. I bought a Tica 11' and a 30 SHA. That was great. Then I found out about yakin baits for sharks. I had to have a Penn 6/0 and a boat rod for it. That lasted a while as I built up a sharking tackled box with the needed supplies. 

Then I needed a lighter setup. I bought a Abu 6500 and a Diawa Emcast Surf rod 10'. IT was great. 

The I ran into a deal on a Rainshadow 1507. I then needed it built. Ryan builds it and now I am in need of a reel to put on it. It is going to be the Saltist 20h. 

I left several steps and rods out but you get the picture. It is addictive. But you know what? I don't catch any more fish than I did with the crap equipment but I feel better about myself and have met a bunch of new people while climbing the fishing ladder.

If you don't want to get addicted leave now!!!!!!

Darin


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

for piers, drop, and bottom fishing.

nothing beats the ugly stik tiger. the orange one, not black.

that things hauls ass. and can cast 8oz with no problems.. ive tried.. lol


honestly.. catching fish is all luck, and how you tie your rigs/hooks.

i can be using 1000$ setups while you use the 50$ special. you can catch more fish then me. same bait, same rig.

in the long run, it might actually payoff more if you just invest into a good setup and just take care of it.

great budget high quality setups (rod and reel) can run as little as 100$ which can last for years and years. while a 30$ setup only lasts few seasons.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

ooeric makes the point. buy something that will last. i've got a five gallon bucket full of cheap reels from years past...anyone want to buy them? doesn't mean you have to get top shelf. also look to get cross application (such as a reel that will work with bay/river or surf/bay). taking care of gear is important but buying stuff you don't use is a waste. check out the thread on indestructible gear.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm with these guys on the ugly stick lasting a long time.. I still own two ultra light 5'ers that I bought 30yrs ago!! I've caught some nice fish on those rods too... 

If you don't want to spend high dollars on a rod,that's all cool,especially if you don't have to make a long cast or worry about sensitivity.. Just make sure the rod you buy cheap,has decent guides,that will last a while.. As far as sensitivity on it,use braid on the thing,and ya don't have to worry so much about a line change for a looooooong time,and you get some of the sensitivity built back into it.. Braid cost less than a new combo..

As far as a reel goes though S&S said it right,you buy cheap,you get junk!! You can catch a BIG FISH without sensitivity,without casting far,but you need a DRAG that WORKS!!
If you ever loose a big fish because of a reel that got hot and the drag locked up you'll know EXACTLY what I'm talking about...


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> As far as a reel goes though S&S said it right,you buy cheap,you get junk!! You can catch a BIG FISH without sensitivity,without casting far,but you need a DRAG that WORKS!!
> If you ever loose a big fish because of a reel that got hot and the drag locked up you'll know EXACTLY what I'm talking about...


Good point DD
I've never caught a really big fish on my own stuff, always on a charter boat. I did have a large Cow Nosed Ray totally SMOKE a cheap reel last year. The only reason I landed it was because it decided to swim straight at me after the drag burned out.
If the same thing happened with a drum just smile and wave cause he's leaving.


----------



## samnc (May 1, 2008)

*cheap rods*

Yes! I have the $12 shakespeare rods, and as a "deluxe" rod is the $25-$30 ugly stick rod. thank goodness for wal-mart!


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Ask my friends, they ALL laugh at my "fishing stuff" from the beaches and piers. Guess what?? I have, do, and will always catch alot of fish with my older stuff.

DONT WORRY ABOUT STAYING UP WITH THE JONESS. Have fun, catch fish, and invest your money wisely for the future. Dont worry about the $200 reel, on a $250 custom rod. But it would be nice to have some of that stuff. Its OK to buy the expensive stuff, if you can afford it. REMEMBER--a champagne taste, with a beer pocketbook does not work, unless you workd the nightshift at a bank.

Steve


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

samnc said:


> Yes! I have the $12 shakespeare rods, and as a "deluxe" rod is the $25-$30 ugly stick rod. thank goodness for wal-mart!


the grey $12 rod right? those things are awesome. mine are paired with smaller cardinal reels spooled with braid and can cast a 1/4-3/8oz jig head a mile with ease. i love those little things.





dont forget about used gear either. there are tons of people selling perfectly good rods and reels as they upgrade their own arsenal.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i have caught fish even though i was using soda cans.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

HellRhaY said:


> i have caught fish even though i was using soda cans.




care to enlighten me?


----------



## joeblunt (May 18, 2006)

The way I see it most of the fish you catch
from piers are small gamefish. Meaning you don't need expensive tackle to land them. Now if your talking about King Mackerel, Cobia, Drum or Sharks you should spend the
money on better tackle! Also be sure to take
good care of it!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Soda Cans*

I think that HellRhay is referring to the method of wrapping the line around a round object(soda can) then 'casting' with the weight/bait. The line comes off the end of the can similar as it comes off end of the spool of a spinning reel. You wrap the line back on the can and fight the fish by hand. Very low tech/cost.

I have seen some long distance casts made with some rather large fish landed with them JMHO C2


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

heck no!

Just kidding. I agree with what everyone else said. I would also add another factor not presented by our esteemed group of experts. Weight. An expensive blank is typically lighter for the same strength as a cheap factory. So if you plan on combat fishing at the point, throwing metal at blues, using artificial lures for sea trout, etc then the lighter weight wears on you less and so you can fish longer without getting as tired. Cheap factory rods are typically orders of magnitude heavier than the more expensive ones or a custom. One of my cheap 12 ft factory rods by itself is about the same weight as my custom 13 ft fusion mag AND reel. The cheap factory getups are typically some form of fiberglass and a pricier rod is at least graphite and some are carbon fiber. This also helps me throw further since I can put more power into my cast instead of just trying to deal with the weight of the rod. 

There’s another wrinkle in your equation, cheap rods vs. good factory rods vs. custom rods. Custom rods rule in my opinion. I’ve caught plenty of fish on the cheap factory rods. Last year I decided to learn how to make my own customs and I haven’t looked back since. Not only am I getting a lot more distance from my gear, I’m also enjoying fishing much more since I’ve made more of the gear. I can build whatever I want and for whatever condition. I now have an arsenal of customs, stump heaver, plugging rod, generic stick fishing rods, light ones for throwing metal, for light lures, and for sharking. It’s an addiction! The good factory rods will do the job too and you’ll get a lot of the same good attributes from them as a custom. But the components and blanks on customs are typically that much better than anything factory and you can make anything you want. I made one with a cobra skin for the grip. Ever seen one of them in a store? Me neither. 

So in summary...
Cheap factory = heavy, insensitive blank + cheap components.

good factory = lighter, sensitive blank + pretty good components

custom = whatever you want! For me, that is the strongest and lightest blanks with the sensitivity I'm looking for in different situations and the best components in terms of functionality(weight, strength, etc) as well as appearance.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Similarly, what are some of the better chepo rods out there? Ugly sticks and what else? I've had a Mitchell 10ft 2-5oz setup for almost 12 years now that I paid $20 for. It's one of the lighter cheapos I've seen. The rod is still in good shape and the reel is starting to show it's age. The reel still functions, but things are stating to fall off like the line clip on the spool. It has been moved across the country twice and caught many a fish in both the Atlantic and Pacific.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

A rod's Mojo- JUJU is a successive process! Buy the best rods you can afford, treat them well and you can someday you can give your grandson a rod with much Mojo and and many stories to go along with it with which he can treasure and catch many more fish.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

DD's point about braid is well made. Just like to clarify that braid will cut the guides on cheap rods and may break the spindle on cheap reels. But braid on cheap gear does add sensitivity, it may wear it out even faster. Kinda like putting an race car turbo engine in a factory car and leaving the rear intact... you'll blow the rear outta there sooner than later.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

saltandsand said:


> DD's point about braid is well made. Just like to clarify that braid will cut the guides on cheap rods and may break the spindle on cheap reels. But braid on cheap gear does add sensitivity, it may wear it out even faster. Kinda like putting an race car turbo engine in a factory car and leaving the rear intact... you'll blow the rear outta there sooner than later.


or you can say.

average joe, marries a supermodel. 36DD-25-36
it just doesnt match up well.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*rods going on 3 years old*

paid 49.00 each for 15 foot composite graphite eliminator surf rods. I have two, and are well worn, but still has the integrity as they were new, except for one guide ring fallng out of insert wherein ANGLERS repaired for 8.00. I t was a professional job done on guide. They are half as lght as a UGLY STIK (15 FOOT, is like using a *telephone pole *for a rod)


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

ooeric said:


> or you can say.
> 
> average joe, marries a supermodel. 36DD-25-36
> it just doesnt match up well.


Kindly leave my wife outta this! Thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Actually SS,I've only used one rod that was cheap with that,and they are ultra light uglysticks.. I had already changed tips on them,after letting Tater (my youngen) use them,that was before braid was put on them.. Sofar,sogood..


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Finger_Mullet said:


> If you hang around here very much you will realize you have to have something better, I fished with crap for years and years UNTIL I found P&S. I stepped up and bought a 10' 6" spinning rod and a Diawa Emcast Plus. I loved it for about 3 months until I needed more distance to reach the fish I was not catching.
> 
> I need a conventional reel. So a Tica 10' and a Penn 525mag. It was great for about 6 months until I needed a louder clicker and more line capacity. I bought a Tica 11' and a 30 SHA. That was great. Then I found out about yakin baits for sharks. I had to have a Penn 6/0 and a boat rod for it. That lasted a while as I built up a sharking tackled box with the needed supplies.


And I am right here in the process - except I bought the 9/0 version being overly optimistic ..........

I guess it's now time to starting looking for the "lighter setup".



Finger_Mullet said:


> Then I needed a lighter setup. I bought a Abu 6500 and a Diawa Emcast Surf rod 10'. IT was great.
> 
> The I ran into a deal on a Rainshadow 1507. I then needed it built. Ryan builds it and now I am in need of a reel to put on it. It is going to be the Saltist 20h.
> 
> ...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

even *sponge bob* can do it!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> even *sponge bob* can do it!


This is cool. Blues on a SpongeBob pole.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

What really matters is 
how much you plan to use the rod
How much you plan to spend
What you plan to fish for.
*You will not get better advise than from the people on this site.*I see a rod or reel that is different or know that other people do not have I am tempted to buy it.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

well u can use cheap rods for the small fish but if your fishing off the pier and u have a blue on it...that thing is going to break in half...

all of the good rods are from the tackle shops or bait shops, there pretty exspensive and the dudes that work there could help you out too

the ones from sports authority will break in half too if u caught a big blue...


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

I am the only living human on this planet, who has caught Moby Dick, on a cheap, old, rod, and the rod did not break-so there. And I have done it more than once during my almost 40 years of Pier and Surf Fishing. I think my experience, in bringing a fish in, the inexpensive equipment I continue to use, and common sense helped me. There are more important things in life that need to be paid with the green-backs right now. If your rich, and can afford the best, and feel you deserve the best, then buy it. But dont tell others that old, inexpensive etc. cant get the job done. Because it can and always will.

Just a thought--Steve


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

If you like inferior, unreliable, poor casting, and insensitive rods then yes, they are OK to use... I mean sure they might land some big fish once and awhile, but do you want to rely on it when that bite is JUST out of casting range, or that slob is running you into the pilings or rocks and you don't have the back bone to turn 'em around? How about missing that tog, trout, or flounder that coulda made the table, but you keep loosing baits because you can't feel your baits getting chewed on? How about trying to land that citation when all of a sudden your rod snaps in half? I don't know about you guys but I grew tired of telling the "one that got away" stories. 
If you want to buy cheaper rods, I highly suggest All Star Select and Coastal Select series (I have two I use almost every trip... I love 'em), Tica, or even Ugly Stik. Daiwa Eliminators aren't bad either... cast better than the Ugly Stiks, and fairly light... usually half the price of a Ugly Stik too.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

I love catching alot of fish for half the price. Especially when I am next to my buddies, who fish with $200+ each, rods and reels. No need to stay up with the Jones's. Its all good, and it works.

A tip to the young kids out there on Pier and Surf that think you need zillion dollar rods and reels to successfully target your species of fish, no matter where you are: YOU DONT NEED TO BREAK THE BANK TO BE SUCCESSFUL.

Ask the dozens of fishermen in the upper NorthEast on the beaches who love the Green Penn 704, 706 etc from the 1970s. Ask a majority of the Captains in the Florida Keys why they fish offshore for sailfish, mahi mahi, kings with BG-60s.

Does it make it right or wrong--of course not. But there is a real reason NOT to spend a zillion dollars on rods and reels, if one thinks about it carefully.

Just a thought and opinion--Steve


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

steve grossman said:


> I love catching alot of fish for half the price. Especially when I am next to my buddies, who fish with $200+ each, rods and reels. No need to stay up with the Jones's. Its all good, and it works.
> 
> A tip to the young kids out there on Pier and Surf that think you need zillion dollar rods and reels to successfully target your species of fish, no matter where you are: YOU DONT NEED TO BREAK THE BANK TO BE SUCCESSFUL.
> 
> ...


 I'm in full agreement,especially with rods with decent guides.. Rockstar mentioned some good'ns in his post.. Although on reels,the bg and penn are definatly proven comodities,they are the reels I was suggesting in my post earlier.. They aren't cheap imo.. They are what I would call "midrange priced reliable reels",with good drags and mechanics built in and proven through yrs of usage.. Reasonably priced,but not CHEAP...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

great posts...cheap is cheap...inexpensive works just fine...you do not need a $400 rod and a $400 dollar reel...you just need to reach the fish...


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nothing wrong with "inexpensive" outfits. Used them for years and most are still going fine. They catch fish just fine. If it's really CHEEP, it's usually for a reason. I try to avoid them. Don't chinch on line and rigs. That's the end that hooks the fish! I have had a couple reels stripped out by a big fish but, luckly I got the fish in before it quit. :--|If you can only afford cheep - then look at a lot of them before you buy one. Don't jump on the first one you see on sale. If you look around you will start to notice things. More sensitive rod tips, light-heavy, good-bad guides, smoother reels, etc.... Not all cheeps are created the same!!!!!!! Buy the one that feels the best that you can afford. 

I personally like the next step up for the money. Bait shops, Boaters World, West Marine, Cabela's, Bass Pro, etc... all have combo's priced right. Most are lower end models of good name brands, and some their own name made by others. You can get one of these for $65 to $125 and will last a long time. If it feels good and catches fish, that's what it all about.:fishing::beer:


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

This discussion reminds me of how my brother insists golfing with bilota covered balls makes him a better golfer, while I consistently beat him with my Boscov's golf club riot sticks ($9.99 for a graphite driver $6.99 for a graphite iron). There's nothing wrong with buying top of the line gear, and there's nothing wrong with the inexpensive stuff. Not all the Sports Authority equipment is garbage and you can still break a $300 rod.... None of this high tech line or computer designed rods were around when my grandfather was pulling fish in left and right. The old man showed us that it was more important to read the surf than to go broke in the tackle shop.

Just my personal experience....


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Cheap rods aren't, but some inexpensive will do the job. IMO, of course.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

i am young (15) and have to buy all my stuff so i cant get the great stuff but i can get the good stuff.. i look at specials 2 years ago i bought a ugly stick(7 yr warrenty) and a nice pflueger president( 3 yr warrenty) i have broken both of them at least 2 times and have only payed for the shipping i have caught hundereds of fish and it was only about 100 dollars, has defenetly payed off, i take grert shape of it cleaning and oiling it evry time i use it.i look foward to it for more years until i get a job and invest in a baitcanter and nice rod.


----------



## sobosteve (May 1, 2007)

a good combo for the price is the Salt striker combo from cabellas, when they run it on special, I have given 30.00 for it..works great, ultra smooth, and the rod has exceptional tensil strength.I have 3 of the spiining inshore combos


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Finger_Mullet said:


> If you hang around here very much you will realize you have to have something better, I fished with crap for years and years UNTIL I found P&S. I stepped up and bought a 10' 6" spinning rod and a Diawa Emcast Plus. I loved it for about 3 months until I needed more distance to reach the fish I was not catching.
> 
> I need a conventional reel. So a Tica 10' and a Penn 525mag. It was great for about 6 months until I needed a louder clicker and more line capacity. I bought a Tica 11' and a 30 SHA. That was great. Then I found out about yakin baits for sharks. I had to have a Penn 6/0 and a boat rod for it. That lasted a while as I built up a sharking tackled box with the needed supplies.
> 
> ...


Hit me with circle hook IV filled with Menhadden Oil, I am addicted..........helllllllllllllllllllllppppppppppppp


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll throw in my two cents. It doesn't matter how good the gear is if it's in the hands of someone who doesn't know what they're doing.

That being said, if you're just dropping cut bait over the side for whiting, croaker, small blues, you don't need anything fancy.

However, if you're going to fish for real line screamers like king macks, cobia, tarpon, bonita and sharks, you'll need quality gear.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

I have to say the biggest thrill of fishing salt especially on the planks is not knowing exactly what is going to hit your bait. It could be anything from a 2oz. pinfish too god knows what. So why not spend a little extra money and at least give yourself a fighting chance of landing it.

I was in the local Walmart last night and seen an ambassaduer 6500C3 for $65 give or take some change. This reel, a 7' MH Uglystik, some good 20-30 lb. braided line, and you should be able to easily land a doormat flounder, chomper blue, nice size drum, etc. Granted I don't believe this set-up has the line capacity to handle large kings, cobias, or sharks, but then again you are talking about a whole diffrent level of salt fishing. For about $125- $150 out the door, you can have a outfit that will give you some real strong confidence. 

If your not into the baitcasting thing you may want to look at the pflueger spinning reels. I personnally don't own one, but I have heard some great comments about them from some of the guys I work with. The president series comes with a 10 bearing system and a spare spool for around $65 at basspro. Compare this to a shimano with the same features and I think you will see what I'm saying. Don't let it be said that I'm kicking shimano they are a well respected company that makes some fabulous tackle, but for the everyday Joe it's just too expensive. IMHO

I will say that an Uglystik rod has got to be one of the toughest rods made no matter what the cost. Yes they are a little heavier and their not quite as sensitive as other brands, but dollar for dollar they are best deal on the market. IMHO

As far as the braided line I'll let you make your own decission. I'm partial to Fireline and I have hauled some heavy fish in with it, but there a lot of manufactures out there with some great braids. PowerPro and Suffix also has a strong following. Shakespeare even has it's own braid now called Uglyline, but I haven't heard much about it.

Don't just take my word for these suggestions, ask around and do some surfing and I'm sure you will see what these products are all about. Basspro and I'm sure others have customer feedback about their products that can be viewed on their website.

Well that's my 2 cents worth and I hope it helps, but if you decide to buy one of these outfits and it runs out of line give me a call so I can get your address and hopefully I can get it out of your trash can before the truck comes by. Just kidding, but please do learn to reline your own equipment it's just the right thing to do.

P.S. I forgot to mention that either one of these would also work well in freshwater for big acts, strippers, or carp. Now that doubles your fishing time without having to lay out more greens for double the pleasure.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I started the same way. Save your money that you would spend nickel and diming yourself and get a decent set up.


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a 15ft ugly stick. I think it's a good rod, quality has been pretty good. But it is difficult to cast with an 8 oz spider weight, and a 4 - 8 oz piece of bait. In addition, a 15 ft rod generates so much velocity, it is difficult to cast w/o a lot of blowups. 
I am considering cutting off 2-3 ft. I think I have an eye that will fit on the end. Has anyone done this, and what type of glue is best to use.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't cut it off!!!!! It will ruin the action of the rod and be stiff as a board. I've had several rods that got various amounts broken off the tips. Added a new top guide. Only one that worked was a 10.5' rod that only got 6" broke off the tip. Any short rod you can forget it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

lrs said:


> I have a 15ft ugly stick. I think it's a good rod, quality has been pretty good. But it is difficult to cast with an 8 oz spider weight, and a 4 - 8 oz piece of bait. In addition, a 15 ft rod generates so much velocity, it is difficult to cast w/o a lot of blowups.
> I am considering cutting off 2-3 ft. I think I have an eye that will fit on the end. Has anyone done this, and what type of glue is best to use.


IF you really want to shorten it, it is best to cut from the butt end- of course that will mean moving the reel seat , and perhaps aguide or two- depending on how much you cut it down.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Daiwa D-Wave*

By far the BEST preset combo for the money is the Daiwa D-wave combos from $21.95 to $$39.95. They come with reels that are very similar to the Emcast Plus and the rods are graphite and come in lengths up to 10 ft.

They cast like a rocket because the reels have the Daiwa ABS spools and at 10ft, the weakest caster can get a good throw and they are great pier rods too.

I have Emcast Reels an Emcast Rods as well as the Breakaway LDX and they are top quality and I use them first,,,but when I take rookies fishing these things cast with ease and I dont worry (too much) if they lay them down in the sand cause I can replace them for under $40.

The trick is to put some good line and good sharp hooks on them and let her rip...I am sold:fishing:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

lrs said:


> I have a 15ft ugly stick. I think it's a good rod, quality has been pretty good. But it is difficult to cast with an 8 oz spider weight, and a 4 - 8 oz piece of bait. In addition, a 15 ft rod generates so much velocity, it is difficult to cast w/o a lot of blowups.
> I am considering cutting off 2-3 ft. I think I have an eye that will fit on the end. Has anyone done this, and what type of glue is best to use.


Most of them 15'ers aren't rated for that much weight so it might not be a bad thing to cut it back from the tip some and add some stiffness. It may say on the rod how much it is rated for but a 15'er would have to be rough casting that much weight.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Most of them 15'ers aren't rated for that much weight so it might not be a bad thing to cut it back from the tip some and add some stiffness. It may say on the rod how much it is rated for but a 15'er would have to be rough casting that much weight.


 Shooter,Pat has 3 of the 8' uglysticks that have been cut down to 7' from the tip.. These are what he uses to tarpon fish with.. He cast crabs with a float attached a good thirty or more yards,and they fight a tarpon great... Good rods,it ain't hurtem one bit to cut em,jm2cents....


----------

